# I can't put car in LOCK position and doors won't lock



## kevinljm (Apr 8, 2015)

A couple days ago I bought a 2011 Nissan Sentra and I've been having problems with the locks. I have the Intelligent Key but the doors don't lock. I was reading the manual and it said that in order for the gear shifter to not move, the ignition has to be switched into the LOCK position. When I try to move the ignition back into the LOCK position, the switch doesn't move past the off position. I leave the car and when I try to lock the doors using the I-Key, they door stay unlocked. Please help!!


----------

